# Looking for a new reel



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Im looking for a new reel. I currently use a sl20sh and a 30sha. I want to get something magged that is adjustable and I dont have to replace the clicker with the mag kit. I am concidering a penn squall 15 or a avet sx mc. How does the squall compare to the sl20sh that I have now and does anyone have any imput or experience with the avet and how it casts.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

I got a used Akios 656 SCM and it is the coolest reel I have ever used.
I'm an idiot beginner and I casted mine for the first time yesterday without any problems. 
I think these are the top of the line. You might as well make the jump now. I lucked up and got one cheap.
I think the new squalls are kind of cheap looking IMHO. I have never casted one but just looked and wished.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

I second the Akios they are casting machines right out the box


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

Make it 3..I also have the 656 and like bronzbck1 said they cast great right out of the box..And you cant beat the price for a reel of that quality


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

the akios looks nice, I have looked at the 656 shuttle but I am honestly more interested in the avet and wasjust looking for feed back on the squall because I have never used one.


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

Important question, what's your budget? 

All these reels are good while some are better casting. The Akios Shuttle cost almost twice as much as a Penn Squall. It's a great casting reel. Is 2x better than the Squall? Probably not but it's a much better casting reel, distance wise. The Akios is like an Abu 6500 but much more refined and feels very solid. The clicker is louder than an Abu as well. I just wish the free spool button matched the rest of the reel. It's a bit cheap feeling like the Abus. The Avet is a neat little reel. For me it cast okay. It's on par with the Squall and a non-magged Daiwa 20H/30H. If you do any fishing on a boat along with surf fishing, I'd probably pick the Avet over the Akios. You can't go wrong with any of the Abus either. If you want a non-magged workhorse, consider a Daiwa 20H.


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.carolinacastpro.com/products/akios-s-line-656ctm-reel
10 bucks more than a squall and cheaper than an avet..
There were(is?) a few avets in the marketplace also...I have used the Squalls too and they are decent reels.I think the Fathom is better, but thats just MY opinion..


----------



## biteon (Mar 31, 2012)

Check this review out for the Avet SX MC. I love it!!!

http://makoslayer.blogspot.com/2013/04/avet-sx-mc-53-blue-review.html


----------



## SharkyMalarKey (Dec 4, 2012)

Akios looks like a gorgeous machine and comes magged...has great reviews...hands down looks like the winner. I picked up an abu 6500 recently that i may be casting with tonight it was less than half the price. I dont feel the abu has a cheap feel to it....it's got a light feel for being metal and feels precise in it's craftmanship...it feels more solid than graphite frames.

I looked around to see about magging a 6500 urself...and it is possible altho i am not positive if u would have to lose the clicker or not. My beleif is where there is a will there is a way...and I think I have seen it where u can add it yourself and not lose the clicker. The abus and akios have the same design -bearing loaded inside the spool. If u have the money go with the akios. if u want a little smaller and less cost go with an abu. Definitely tho the akios to me is likely to have a larger in dimension gear size so it is more heavier duty. 
Im not sure why i disqualified avets altogether...if it was price or design...or both....i do hear they are awesome for surfcasting tho...withstanding sand and such. Great looking reels too...you've got a tough choice. especially if u got the dough to burn....but if not then it will help u decide  

Magging is not really as big a deal as it seems...its just another form of brakes...seems it maybe the most efficient form...but it can be added almost easily if your a little handy. If u want to skip all that tho...then you'll be paying the premium for the high end models of most reels...the akios fulfills all that in one shot and in those regards is a good bargain. you could look at an abu 6500 ct magged as well or 7500(i think) but i do believe they border on the price of the akios if not the same. the akios comes with a halo and a warm message from god himself as well.

Copy pasted signature:
Okuma Solaris 11' - Daiwa Sl20sh boca ceramics no bushings
Okuma Longitude 9' - Shimano tld 15/30s boca ceramics no bushings 
Daiwa 7' - Triton 100GT boca ceramics no bushings nolevelwind
New:
Abu 6500C3 + Daiwa Emcast 12 XXH
I support pier and surf by way of participation..end of story.


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Well money is not a big deal. I think I have narrowed it down to the Akios 656 shuttle or the Avet sx mc. I want a reel with a one piece frame. I will be using it for a bit of everything. Surf fishing, fishing from a boat, and casting anchors for king fishing on the pier. The avet seems like the better choice over all just becasue its a more rugged reel and I think better suited for a multipul use of fishing. lol, however I still cant make up my mind. I also have to decide on a rod for it since I broke the one it is intended for. I have narrowed that down to a daiwa emcast 11'3" 6-10 or a tsunami 11 foot 4-10. Haha more decisions. Thanks for all the input though. yall have been a big help.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Magged Abu's are junk. I have three and sent back one. That is the only reel I have ever returned. I love the Abu's with brakes and own to many to count but don't use them now that I have 4 Akios


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

If money isn't a big deal, it might be a good idea to drop some more coin towards a better rod. A $100 rod will do the job but if you can do $150-200, it opens the door for much better options. Even better if you considered a used rod. Just a thought now that you've narrowed down a reel. Buying a rod and getting advice on one however is much much more subjective though.


----------



## william1 (Nov 30, 2003)

If you like what you got ,why spend the extra money. There lots of gu.ys out there that can mag that reel for you. If you really want to get fancy you can get better bearings for it. If money isnt an object get your self a good rod Hatteras Jack sells Century Rods cream of the crop. Ryan White is a great guy knows what he is talking abt and stands behind his product. Giv
e him a call.


----------



## SpeedRacer (Sep 5, 2010)

The Penn Fathom FTH15 is not magged but another good choice. Jut throwing it out there. Can get them around the same cost as the SQL 15 if you look around.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

Just got the squall 12 and no complaints, also a first time user, get the 15 if you use any mono over 20lb, it holds a little more, who knows how it will hold up over the years, seems fine and the price is good if your on a limited budget....still expermenting with it, its a lot of fine to cast, light and low profile....


----------



## mahimarauder (Jul 8, 2011)

Magged Shimano Trinidad A, without question the best of both worlds as far as casting and drag


----------



## New Kent Newbie (Apr 25, 2006)

I'd stay with the daiwas in ten years they will still be ticking. They don't have the bells and whistles but in the hands of a good drum fisherman will be on par distance wise. The playing field is leveled with a 25kt wind in your face. Field casting is great to show true distance in reel comparisons but in reel fishing conditions casting ability overcomes this imo.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

I have a old Daiwa Grand Wave that is a workhorse forever but the Akios 656 SCM that I have smoked coming right out of the box! I had 17 lb mono on it but I'm going back to 15...

Sandcrab


----------



## catchneat (May 13, 2013)

I like my squall its not a 525 but great reel


----------

